# Подскажите пожалуйста грамотного гомеопата в Киеве



## flexcool (23 Апр 2012)

Пользуясь случаем и зная о том, что Киевская школа гомеопатии была лучшей в СССР хотел бы получить информацию о хорошем гомеопате к которому возможен прием в ближайшее время (в Москве например к некоторым нужно ждать приема несколько месяцев). Спасибо.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Апр 2012)

http://www.homeopat.kiev.ua/?lang=rus&s=workers


----------



## flexcool (24 Апр 2012)

спасибо)))
я в личку отписался, сразу не заметил


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Апр 2012)

я видел, все в силе...


----------



## flexcool (24 Апр 2012)

гуд)))


----------

